Ask HN: What are best documentaries you have watched this year? - introvertmac
======
gms
The World at War
([https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0071075](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0071075)).
26 hour-long episodes; one of the best documentaries I have ever seen.

~~~
introvertmac
Thanks a lot! Where can I find it?

~~~
gms
Unfortunately it’s not on any paid streaming services. Either you buy the Blu-
ray discs or use illicit means.

------
vishnuharidas
Chernobyl.

[https://www.amazon.com/Chernobyl-
Season-1/dp/B07PLM1ZKM](https://www.amazon.com/Chernobyl-
Season-1/dp/B07PLM1ZKM)

------
zbud
The one where Bill Gates talks about toilets the whole time

Jk

Unacknowledged on Netflix was a trip and a half

